# wow



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am leaving the city for a day out, just hope I can get back in lol


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I'm new to the forum and I'm going to move my family (12 children) to Egypt in two weeks.

Can anyone recommend good schools?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the forum and I'm going to move my family (12 children) to Egypt in two weeks.
> 
> Can anyone recommend good schools?


I would choose something central, I heard they are opening a nice one next to Tahrir


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Be sure to take a tour of the Pyramids. The guides there are so respectful and honest--won't rip you off at all. Same with the Khan. Never bargain with the shopkeepers as they always give their lowest price first. 

When people say "Welcome to Egypt," they actually mean it!


----------

